# PEReview.net



## piudiciani (Feb 12, 2011)

I am thinking of signing up for the review course offered by pereview.net that starts on February 24th.

Has anyone taken this review course? I am having a hard time studying and reviewing on my own and I was wondering if this class is worth the money.

Thank you


----------



## darius (Mar 9, 2011)

piudiciani said:


> I am thinking of signing up for the review course offered by pereview.net that starts on February 24th. Has anyone taken this review course? I am having a hard time studying and reviewing on my own and I was wondering if this class is worth the money.
> 
> Thank you


I am taking the class right now. I am happy with the teachers. It's good. I got full package. They have different options. I think it is worth it. Free retake if you dont pass


----------



## Doctor Robert (Aug 22, 2011)

I am taking the PE-Transportation for the second time this October and thinking about signing up for the PEReview.net online review with webinars. Was it helpful?


----------

